# Another Option For Fishnets Gals



## largenlovely (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm just continuing this from the one PrettyLynn started  But i wanted to let y 'all know...i gotta pair of size 3/4 thigh high fishnets from Torrid and they actually fit. It's a close call, but they worked  I'm thinking over time the material will stretch and all and they will fit even better than they do now. Though i wasn't moving around a whole lot in them, but they seemed reliable. 

My only complaint is they didn't go up as high as i would've liked above the knee..but then again maybe later they will loosen up.

Ok...there's my update lol

Big Hugs

Melissa


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 15, 2005)

largenlovely said:


> I'm thinking over time the material will stretch and all and they will fit even better than they do now.



Thanks girl. Send them to me after you stretch them I think overall your legs are smaller than mine. Since I found out this weekend that none of my pantyhose fit either, I think i'll be seriously searching for another hosiery source. I'm still waiting on the replacement fishnets BTW.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 15, 2005)

girl dont' be too sure about that lol...my thighs are 41" at the top of my thighs. But they get smaller as they go down...just above my knee where the thigh high reaches it's about 35" which aint nothin' to sneeze at lol

I'm still rootin' for the other place...i soooo would like to have a pair that actually fit well. These fit, but they could fit better lol

Big Hugs

Melissa




ConnieLynn said:


> Thanks girl. Send them to me after you stretch them I think overall your legs are smaller than mine. Since I found out this weekend that none of my pantyhose fit either, I think i'll be seriously searching for another hosiery source. I'm still waiting on the replacement fishnets BTW.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Dec 16, 2005)

largenlovely said:


> I'm just continuing this from the one PrettyLynn started  But i wanted to let y 'all know...i gotta pair of size 3/4 thigh high fishnets from Torrid and they actually fit. It's a close call, but they worked  I'm thinking over time the material will stretch and all and they will fit even better than they do now. Though i wasn't moving around a whole lot in them, but they seemed reliable.
> 
> My only complaint is they didn't go up as high as i would've liked above the knee..but then again maybe later they will loosen up.
> 
> ...



help me find some pantyhose that fit gurl! LOL 
I've tried every brand in local stores & online.............I start putting them on & I'm like yes their fitting till I pull it up over my butt then try to pull them over my belly..........NEVER Freaking Never do they fit over my belly! I use to love hose till I gained weight and now can't find any to fit. I have free coupons for hose from like 4 different companies from complaining that their hose suck..............what the hell do I want more for!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2005)

oh god you're scaring me..i just bought like 5 pair from the avenue thinking they'll fit even though it says they only go up to 350lbs LOL...i haven't tried a pair on yet...but have you tried www.justmysize.com?





BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> help me find some pantyhose that fit gurl! LOL
> I've tried every brand in local stores & online.............I start putting them on & I'm like yes their fitting till I pull it up over my butt then try to pull them over my belly..........NEVER Freaking Never do they fit over my belly! I use to love hose till I gained weight and now can't find any to fit. I have free coupons for hose from like 4 different companies from complaining that their hose suck..............what the hell do I want more for!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2005)

i just checked it Rhonda...they go up to a 6x/7x on some and it's up to 450lbs woohooo i found you some pantyhose lol

here's the sizing chart

http://www.jms.com/webapp/commerce/command/ExecMacro/info.d2w/report?info=sizecharts#

MUAH big hugs

Lissa





BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> help me find some pantyhose that fit gurl! LOL
> I've tried every brand in local stores & online.............I start putting them on & I'm like yes their fitting till I pull it up over my butt then try to pull them over my belly..........NEVER Freaking Never do they fit over my belly! I use to love hose till I gained weight and now can't find any to fit. I have free coupons for hose from like 4 different companies from complaining that their hose suck..............what the hell do I want more for!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Dec 16, 2005)

Lane Bryant catalog has hose that go up to 8x which they put at a 500lbs limit. Unfortunately I'm 550lbs


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 16, 2005)

Melissa, are you saying they stretch to 35 inches? They probably will fit me! Thanks for the tip and I'm going to a local torrid soon.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2005)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> help me find some pantyhose that fit gurl! LOL
> I've tried every brand in local stores & online.............I start putting them on & I'm like yes their fitting till I pull it up over my butt then try to pull them over my belly..........NEVER Freaking Never do they fit over my belly! I use to love hose till I gained weight and now can't find any to fit. I have free coupons for hose from like 4 different companies from complaining that their hose suck..............what the hell do I want more for!



Have you tried the Avenue pantyhose? I highly doubt that you're bigger than me and those hose are VERY roomy for me (as i'm pretty darned huge  ).. i could probably pack on another 7-10 inches on my butt/belly and it would still fit me. I'm also 5'11 and have no issues with the length of them either.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2005)

oh i forgot about that place too cindy...that's the best one out there i do believe 

Big Hugs

Lissa




BigCutieCindy said:


> Lane Bryant catalog has hose that go up to 8x which they put at a 500lbs limit. Unfortunately I'm 550lbs


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2005)

yes hon just above my knee, where the top of the band reaches, is 35 inches. i measured it just to make sure i was accurate when i gave y'all the update lol 

go getta pair girl they'll work 

Big Hugs

Lissa






MissToodles said:


> Melissa, are you saying they stretch to 35 inches? They probably will fit me! Thanks for the tip and I'm going to a local torrid soon.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2005)

ok after reading this i had to try on my avenue pantyhose lol...and they fit YAY...I was thinking they went up to 350lbs, but the EE's go up to 400lbs. 

works for me 

Lissa




HottiMegan said:


> Have you tried the Avenue pantyhose? I highly doubt that you're bigger than me and those hose are VERY roomy for me (as i'm pretty darned huge  ).. i could probably pack on another 7-10 inches on my butt/belly and it would still fit me. I'm also 5'11 and have no issues with the length of them either.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 16, 2005)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> help me find some pantyhose that fit gurl! LOL
> I've tried every brand in local stores & online.............I start putting them on & I'm like yes their fitting till I pull it up over my butt then try to pull them over my belly..........NEVER Freaking Never do they fit over my belly! I use to love hose till I gained weight and now can't find any to fit. I have free coupons for hose from like 4 different companies from complaining that their hose suck..............what the hell do I want more for!



Have you tried Catherines? I order hose from them and never have any problems. They go up to 7x (size F) and say they accomodate up to 450 pounds. 

http://catherines.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/thumbnails.aspx?attr=201


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 16, 2005)

((((((((((Lilly)))))))))))))) hey girl!!! my yahoo was hacked into so i'm not on as largenlovely91 anymore and i can't get into my yahoo group  my new screen name is largenlovely_bbw please add me. In fact, i better go announce this on the board before i forget hehe..i've missed ya btw, hope you're staying warm up there :kiss2: 

Big Hugs

Lissa




LillyBBBW said:


> Have you tried Catherines? I order hose from them and never have any problems. They go up to 7x (size F) and say they accomodate up to 450 pounds.
> 
> http://catherines.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/thumbnails.aspx?attr=201


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Dec 17, 2005)

largenlovely said:


> i just checked it Rhonda...they go up to a 6x/7x on some and it's up to 450lbs woohooo i found you some pantyhose lol
> 
> here's the sizing chart
> 
> ...



I've already tried them............JMS Sucks! That the brand I used in the pics I did recently, the legs of them fit great but once you get to the top of the hose it's like they forgot what size they were making.........

Thanks though 

**BIG HUGS**
Rhonda


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Dec 17, 2005)

HottiMegan said:


> Have you tried the Avenue pantyhose? I highly doubt that you're bigger than me and those hose are VERY roomy for me (as i'm pretty darned huge  ).. i could probably pack on another 7-10 inches on my butt/belly and it would still fit me. I'm also 5'11 and have no issues with the length of them either.



I've tried the biggest size they make & the same thing........they fit fine till they get to my belly. I think it's because my belly is so round, I don't have the smaller roll at the bottom, my belly is like a huge ball.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Dec 17, 2005)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Lane Bryant catalog has hose that go up to 8x which they put at a 500lbs limit. Unfortunately I'm 550lbs



I've tried most of their sizes except 8x because they don't carry them that high in the store. I think I'll give them a try, I hope they fit because I do love hose if I could find a brand that actually fit. My belly is the problem & I've even tried sucking it in LOL gurl it ain't happening LOL


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Dec 17, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> Have you tried Catherines? I order hose from them and never have any problems. They go up to 7x (size F) and say they accomodate up to 450 pounds.
> 
> http://catherines.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/thumbnails.aspx?attr=201



Another disapointment............They only covered about 3 inches of my belly 

Thank you though for helping  

**BIG HUGS**


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 17, 2005)

largenlovely said:


> ((((((((((Lilly)))))))))))))) hey girl!!! my yahoo was hacked into so i'm not on as largenlovely91 anymore and i can't get into my yahoo group  my new screen name is largenlovely_bbw please add me. In fact, i better go announce this on the board before i forget hehe..i've missed ya btw, hope you're staying warm up there :kiss2:
> 
> Big Hugs
> 
> Lissa



Hey Lissa! I sent you an offline girlie.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 17, 2005)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Another disapointment............They only covered about 3 inches of my belly
> 
> Thank you though for helping
> 
> **BIG HUGS**



I'll keep my eye open for you BBWDL. I wasn't going to mention this but a while back I used to order tights from Lane Bryant or Roamans catalog. I can't remember which one but from what I recall it had TWO different listings for tights, each from a different manufacturer and at different prices which I found kinda odd. This confused me but I ordered some anyway. The first few I ordered were GREAT. In fact, they were way too big - I had to tie knots in them to stay up. I tried to order them again and got confused which ones I selected so I picked one. Turns out it was the other manufacturer and instead of 4 way stretch it only had two way stretch and they were awful. They wouldn't even go up to the top of my thighs so they were made for a short leg. Though the band went around my belly fine, they dropped low on my ass and I have a shelf ass that's as flat as a board so I KNOW they wouldn't fit you. And I didn't order the largest size in either of them. 

I didn't mention this because it seemed not specific enough and too much of a crap shoot. Plus I don't even know if they still carry the two brands anymore but you can poke around on their sites or flip through a catalogs and take a look. If you've ordered from them before, try again - it's possible you may get a different result this time.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok my comments to add to the pile... the pantyhose that don't fit me now are size E from the Avenue and I thought that was as big as they go but I just looked and was thrilled to see they have EE. I like the Avenue hose and would only buy them when they had a great sale. 

So I now have 4 pairs of unworn size E that were packed away... can anyone here use them? Hate to see them go to waste, and will be happy to cheap ship them to the first lady who asks. I also have one pair of size D... wonder what I was thinking???

Also, I noticed online that the Avenue has fishnets tights that look pretty cute and go up to size EE and they are on sale for $10. I am ordering some today!

Here are a couple of save 25% coupons for the Avenue good until 12/31:

for the store: http://www.avenue.com/avenue/html/121505Coupon.html
for online: use source code 51368

PS... Dang it, I just checked and the Avenue does not sell their pantyhose online, just the tights. I am so bummed since I now live in the sticks and the closest store is not close at all!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2005)

well crap sorry babe i tried...i hope the Lane Bryant catalog works for ya. 

Big Hugs

Lissa





BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I've already tried them............JMS Sucks! That the brand I used in the pics I did recently, the legs of them fit great but once you get to the top of the hose it's like they forgot what size they were making.........
> 
> Thanks though
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2005)

woohoooo  Sorry i've been so slow...teaching music now and my kids christmas recitals have been this week. Got finished with the last one today at church...whew i'm beat hehe

Talk very soon

Lissa




LillyBBBW said:


> Hey Lissa! I sent you an offline girlie.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2005)

hey that's awesome!!! i didn't realize they had fishnet tights. Gonna go get me some too  and Connie i got my hose last week at the Avenue and they had a sale for $1.99 a pair and i got 5 pair...hopefully it's still going on. 

Another update on the Torrid Thigh Highs....THEY RIPPED lol. 

I went to take my very first picture in them and the bastards ripped right at the band. I was way disappointed after spending $17 with shipping to have them particularly for this set that i couldn't even get some pics done in them  Oh well....i'm still hoping for the place you got yours from Connie lol

Big Hugs

Lissa





ConnieLynn said:


> Ok my comments to add to the pile... the pantyhose that don't fit me now are size E from the Avenue and I thought that was as big as they go but I just looked and was thrilled to see they have EE. I like the Avenue hose and would only buy them when they had a great sale.
> 
> So I now have 4 pairs of unworn size E that were packed away... can anyone here use them? Hate to see them go to waste, and will be happy to cheap ship them to the first lady who asks. I also have one pair of size D... wonder what I was thinking???
> 
> ...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 30, 2005)

largenlovely said:


> hey that's awesome!!! i didn't realize they had fishnet tights. Gonna go get me some too



I half way tried on my avenue fishnet tights and I don't think the top part is going to fit. They are made pretty well though and actually I think I can cut them and use as stockings.

For those looking for bigger pantyhose, a friend sent me this link:

http://www.makingitbig.com/products/p_10925A_19130A.shtml

They go up to 8x - 500lbs - 90" hips


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried the fishnet thigh highs at Chubby Chasers VIP? They say they fit up to 48" thighs. I ordered a couple of pairs, but they are taking forever to arrive, but should work. 

http://www.chubbychasersvip.com/Product/Hosiery.html


----------



## I can bearly stand it (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! . . . Is it just me or is this fishnet conversation really hot?  Thanks girls for the interesting discussion  . . . Griz


----------



## GoddessNoir (Dec 18, 2006)

The Avenue size E don't fit properly. My mom wears the size E and she's like a size 16.

Lane Bryant has Day Sheer pantyhose up to a size F and those fit fine, I can even wear the E or D and I have 62" hips, 35" thighs. 24" calves.

Torrid size 3/4 fishnet pantyhose fit fine, they actually come all of the way up.

And the tights LilyBBW spoke of fit great, if you pick the right ones like she said.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't forget FatGirlFishnets!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Don't forget FatGirlFishnets!



Indeed. 

Damn I miss that girl.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2006)

GoddessNoir said:


> The Avenue size E don't fit properly. My mom wears the size E and she's like a size 16.
> 
> Lane Bryant has Day Sheer pantyhose up to a size F and those fit fine, I can even wear the E or D and I have 62" hips, 35" thighs. 24" calves.
> 
> ...



I wear Avenue E (pantyhose) and I'm about a size 34-36 - no problem. They also recently added a size to their line.. EE.. haven't tried them yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked on fatgirlfishnets, I sure wish I knew where the girl modeling them got the boots she's wearing, I could never in a million years find boots to fit my fat legs.....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 20, 2006)

DeniseW said:


> I looked on fatgirlfishnets, I sure wish I knew where the girl modeling them got the boots she's wearing, I could never in a million years find boots to fit my fat legs.....



That's our very own BoBabe. She's posted somewhere here about those boots...

PS Here's the thread where folks were discussing the boots. Might be too late to find them tho.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2006)

DeniseW said:


> I looked on fatgirlfishnets, I sure wish I knew where the girl modeling them got the boots she's wearing, I could never in a million years find boots to fit my fat legs.....



Denise, I bought those boots not too long ago in a size 11 and can't wear 'em. I know you got tiny lil' feet but I'll bring them with me Saturday night and you can try them on.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 21, 2006)

ok thanks L.....it doesn't hurt to try....


----------



## moonstar_74 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Okay I emailed fatgirlfishnets on eBay because of course there was nothing listed for sale when I checked.. ohhh my luck.:doh: Any other places I could check? 
Thing is I'm in desperate need of a new pair (or 2) and I'm going to visit my fella in the UK on the 28th Jan. 
SOOOO... if anyone knows of a good online resourse or even somewhere around Cheshire area, I... well he too... would be very grateful!:batting: *


----------

